# Provider Login authentication



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

Do any of the major streaming players (Hulu Live TV, Sling, Youtube TV) provide access to various other streaming platforms to watch their content?

For example there may be a show or movie on TBS or TNT that I want to watch, but I'm never able to catch it at the time it's airing. But with my DirecTV login, I can authenticate and watch the show or movie any time on the TBS or TNT app. I suppose this is a pseudo DVR, but I've actually never owned a DVR.

Thinking about making the leap from DirecTV to one of these streaming services. And not that I really use the individual station apps that much, but it's probably one feature I'd like to keep.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, those 3 do offer at least some way to login to the various channel specific apps.

YouTubeTV covers almost all the channels that they have on their own streaming service and if you’ll check their FAQ’s you can see exactly which ones. Not quite as critical on YTTV because of the way they do DVR/VOD, but still there.

Sling has some though the list is shorter. I don’t remember where I found which ones but I don’t think it was from a FAQ on their site, probably some Google search I did.

Hulu+Live does but I don’t know how many are covered.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

evotz said:


> Do any of the major streaming players (Hulu Live TV, Sling, Youtube TV) provide access to various other streaming platforms to watch their content?
> 
> For example there may be a show or movie on TBS or TNT that I want to watch, but I'm never able to catch it at the time it's airing. But with my DirecTV login, I can authenticate and watch the show or movie any time on the TBS or TNT app. I suppose this is a pseudo DVR, but I've actually never owned a DVR.
> 
> Thinking about making the leap from DirecTV to one of these streaming services. And not that I really use the individual station apps that much, but it's probably one feature I'd like to keep.


YTTV does and it's very useful. For example we used it last NFL season for the Fox Sports app to watch the games that they were streaming in 4k and with Disney Now for the grand kids.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

evotz said:


> Do any of the major streaming players (Hulu Live TV, Sling, Youtube TV) provide access to various other streaming platforms to watch their content?
> 
> For example there may be a show or movie on TBS or TNT that I want to watch, but I'm never able to catch it at the time it's airing. But with my DirecTV login, I can authenticate and watch the show or movie any time on the TBS or TNT app. I suppose this is a pseudo DVR, but I've actually never owned a DVR.
> 
> Thinking about making the leap from DirecTV to one of these streaming services. And not that I really use the individual station apps that much, but it's probably one feature I'd like to keep.


Ironically, for the given situation that you are mentioning, Turner Broadcasting does not allow app access to TNT and TBS. Those movies, however, at least from a YTTV standpoint, would be available via the YTTV on-demand and be available at your leisue.

What I continually tell people *thinking* about the switch; Your experience in all-streaming is never going to be like it was with Directv. There are variations and other avenues, however, that still make the availability of programming, DVR, etc., all just as accessible.


----------



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

B. Shoe said:


> What I continually tell people *thinking* about the switch; Your experience in all-streaming is never going to be like it was with Directv. There are variations and other avenues, however, that still make the availability of programming, DVR, etc., all just as accessible.


Yea, I kind of wondered if I wasn't just fudging the line between "Provider Authentication Apps" and "DVR" and having never used a DVR, not knowing where the line is.

I'm really not sure what I'm going to do. I signed up for the Hulu $2/mo black Friday deal back in November. I've really been watching more Hulu and CBS All Access than anything. In fact... I'm pretty sure the only thing I watched on DirecTV between December and March was ESPN for college basketball. Suffice it to say, since basketball and all sports stopped... I really don't think I've turned on my DirecTV. Not really sure if I'd turn on YoutubeTV if I had that. And certainly... for how little I watch it, is the $70 to $65 difference I'd pay between YoutubeTV and DirecTV (bill is at about $120/mo) for how little I watch it. And certainly not worth the convenience of watching a TNT movie (which happens, once every other blue moon) whenever I want.

Originally my thought process was to suspend my DirecTV and pay the $7/mo suspension fee, while maybe trying out some of the streaming packages. Doing the DirecTV suspension, in case I changed my mind and didn't really like the streaming options. But now I'm kind of thinking, I should just suspend my DirecTV and then see if I even need YoutubeTV or a streaming package to fill the void. Until sports comes back, I'm not sure if I'll even miss it.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

evotz said:


> Yea, I kind of wondered if I wasn't just fudging the line between "Provider Authentication Apps" and "DVR" and having never used a DVR, not knowing where the line is.
> 
> I'm really not sure what I'm going to do. I signed up for the Hulu $2/mo black Friday deal back in November. I've really been watching more Hulu and CBS All Access than anything. In fact... I'm pretty sure the only thing I watched on DirecTV between December and March was ESPN for college basketball. Suffice it to say, since basketball and all sports stopped... I really don't think I've turned on my DirecTV. Not really sure if I'd turn on YoutubeTV if I had that. And certainly... for how little I watch it, is the $70 to $65 difference I'd pay between YoutubeTV and DirecTV (bill is at about $120/mo) for how little I watch it. And certainly not worth the convenience of watching a TNT movie (which happens, once every other blue moon) whenever I want.
> 
> Originally my thought process was to suspend my DirecTV and pay the $7/mo suspension fee, while maybe trying out some of the streaming packages. Doing the DirecTV suspension, in case I changed my mind and didn't really like the streaming options. But now I'm kind of thinking, I should just suspend my DirecTV and then see if I even need YoutubeTV or a streaming package to fill the void. Until sports comes back, I'm not sure if I'll even miss it.


You sound a lot like me; I'd made mention in other threads that I consider YTTV a subscription package for local channels and major sports networks, as I rarely use it to watch much else. If you're just looking strictly for an outlet for movies, one of the other streaming providers might be of benefit, at a minimal cost. STARZ carries a huge selection of movies.

Suspending the DIRECTV service can't hurt. My apologies if I'm repeating info that you already know, but a suspension extends your contract for those months. (If you are still in one?) Best part about trialing any of the streaming services like YTTV is that you can give it a month, and if you're just not feeling it, let it go.


----------

